# Recommendation for Shopify-Compatible Inventory/Communications Software?



## NarwhalDisco (May 17, 2014)

I've seen quite a few software recommendation requests out there that have yet to receive any replies, but I thought I'd go ahead and ask anyways.

I need a software program that manages information, not only about demand and supply, but also about volumes, stock, prices and movements. It needs to keep track of the stock levels for my garment labels, cardboard inserts, plastic wrap and any other supplies/component materials, as well as how the relationship of that stock decreases with each unit sold. If I sell a wholesale order for 100 shirts, I need my supply levels to be reflected so that I can re-order materials before I run out of stock. It needs to be able to capture data at appropriate points in the system so I can use that information to have a more efficient and effective logistics operation. My website is currently being built through the Shopify platform, so if there is any information that I should request for my developer to include based on ya'll's personal experience, I'd love to hear your two cents!


----------



## BigSean (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi there,

My line of work is more ecommerce/online marketing side. Haven't really ventured down manufacturing (as of yet). 

You can get Shopify to talk to Sage (UK based developer - but work internationally). Sage is a great bit of accounts software, with stock management integrated in their Plus packages. They also have a manufacturing add on as well that I think covers everything you've just described. It won't be cheap, but definitely worth looking into. Here are a few links to help out:

Sage 50 Accounts Plus: accounting software for established small and medium businesses | Software | Sage UK
Sage 50 Manufacturing: putting you in control of the manufacturing process
Tradebox | Sage Certified Software Solutions

Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## NarwhalDisco (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Sean! I am considering using Quickbooks Premier 2015 Manufacturing & Wholesale Edition, which can be easily integrated into the Shopify platform. I'll definitely check out sage as well.


----------

